# With the car to cairns in September



## sunnyg (May 21, 2011)

Hi there, 

my name is lena and I would like to travel from melbourne to cairns with the car. 

I am looking for someone who wants to do the same or maybe have a free seat for this time. Would be great!

thx


----------

